# Found pigeon on the street.



## Fawkesthepigeon (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello!
I found pigeon from my homestreet, i tried to scare him away, but (s)he couldn't fly- he just ran away. I felt sorry for him and took him with me to home.(otherwise he could of been someones dinner) He was scared but cause he couldn't fly it was pretty simple to get him. (Although he did found a safe hiding spot from me- under the car.)
He has been with me since saturday evening. First night he spent in my loo and second in balcony. 
Externally he seems okay, but because of some reason he can't fly.. He drinks and eats, but is pretty scared. He sits in my cats carrier although he has all the balcony. 
We don't have a vet in here who would know about birds and would examine him and probably the vet who we got would put him to sleep.  
So what should i do? Any suggestions and advise is welcome!
Some pic of him:
























And his droppings: http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7212/6981731572_0f97037cc2_z.jpg

(Sorry if there is some grammar mistake, i tried my best.)
Grete


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Taking him to a vet or a Wild "rescue" center its the worst you can do. take a look carefully in his body and check if he has injuries or any insects in his feathers or skin, make pictures of his wings opening them to see if they have been clipped, make pictures of his droppings, his throat, his legs and post it here to get better advise.

Let here know what could you do for him in case he is not releasable anymore. if you can not keep it as pet maybe someone else in your area will.

Birds hide symptoms of illnesess, act as soon as you can and keep him away from the cat and the cat's carrier, cat's saliva its deadly for pigeons even if they just come in contact with it. if you have other pets at home keep the pigeon away from them.

Give him some seeds, fresh water and a bowl with warm water to see if he wants to take a bath, do not bath him yourself let him to do it on his own.

looking at his eyes and legs I tend to think he is not completly healthy, but lets first make those pictures.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Does one of his wings hang lower than the other all the time?


----------



## Fawkesthepigeon (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes. That's probably the reason he can't fly, but i cant find anything else wong with it expect a little mess.( As you can see here in a pic: http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7039/6981985580_e8ea31eca6_z.jpg )
I tried my best to get the pictures, but he is a little stubborn.







The wing which is hanging lower.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi and welcome,

Good pictures. Obviously we can't see if there's an actual wound or injury from those but as that wing hangs lower I expect that's where his main problem is for now.

I'm not sure if you've been able to look closely under the feathers on the iwng where the 'mess' is to see if there is a wound or signs of blood.

I've had birds with wings hanging lower than that when they came and they've not been broken but severely bruised through a possible impact.

Do you have any friendly vets that you can ask to check it over. If not are you able to get hold of any anti-biotics in case it's got injuries that have been inflicted by a preditor as it may get an infection from this.

For now, I'd keep it confined in a box or cage with seeds and water available and see if it's eating ok.

If it's been bruised rest is the best thing for him and you'll be able to see if he starts to gain some use in the wing after a while.

Let us know what you see and can find as far as injuries go and we'll try to ehlp you through this.

Janet


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

ETphonehome said:


> Taking him to a vet or a Wild "rescue" center its the worst you can do.


Exactly, they will kill him almost immediately.

That wing is injured, which is why he cannot fly.

He was likely struck by a predator or hit by a vehicle.

You have done very well so far. I would NOT give him any access to the outdoors...because even though he cannot fly, he could lift off just for a moment and then fall or end up in a place where you cannot retrieve him again.

You have two options:

1) Find an Avian Vet...like Janet suggested.

I do not know how common they are in Estonia. Tell the vet he is your racing Pigeon, not a Feral. This will likely cost you a regular vet fee. The vet can examine and likely splint the wing, and likely give some antibiotic medicine for you to give the Pigeon. Then you take your friend back home and care for him for a few weeks.

The advantage here is if the Vet can identify the break, the Vet may be able to set the wing properly so that it can heal and the Pigeon can fly again.

2) If you cannot find a Vet, then...you will need to wrap and splint the wing yourself. You will also need to medicate the Pigeon with antibiotics. Below is a link on how to tape/splint a wing injury...you need to get some bandages and wraps for this.

The thing here is, when a layman sets a wing break or fracture...all they are doing is stabilizing the limb so it does not hang down and hopefully does not cause the Pigeon any pain once healed. The odds are far less likely that the Pigeon will be able to fly afterward, ever again. Just because a well-intentioned person is not a Vet, and we are not used to properly setting broken Bird bones.

http://www.starlingtalk.com/fractures.htm

For medication...do you have any antibiotics, either human or pet grade...or can you get somethere ? penicillin, Amoxycillin, Clavamox, Augmentin, Ceclor, Cephalexin, Cipro, Baytril, Enroflaxin ....anything like this ?

Again, thanks both of you for caring enough to help. Indeed, you saved your friend's life !


----------



## Fawkesthepigeon (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for your help! I will try to get those antibiotics and try to find a vet who will look him over. I looked under the feather where the mess is, but i couldn't find any injurie or blood.
As i live in a apartment i have no other room to give him..  (I have a cat) But i did secure the balcony, and the edge of the balcony is pretty high so he can't fall down from the balcony unless he is good in flying. 
But he is doing some progress! He is stretching his wing and legs. He is cleaning himself pretty often too. 
He eats often, usually when i'm in the balcony too. I gave him a (big) bowl with handwarm water- he didn't wan't to bath. He just drank from there, stepped in and that was all. 
I give him cornflakes, groats and gerbil food. Is that okay?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If he eats it, it's fine. Maybe get some wild bird seed mix, too.

I don't mean to pster you...but quite seriously....if the balcony is open to the air/sky above the level of the railing, and if the railing has openings in it more than 2 inches wide....that balcony is not 'secure' at all. 

You say that his activity level has picked up...understand that he may wellmake an attempt to become airborne from the balcony again...and a 3' tall raining isn't that much of a hurdle for an injured Pigeon who really, really wants to get back "out there"...which would be his/her natural inclination.

...if he made it to the top of the railing...I would rather not think of what might happen next....

This bird needs to be kept securely enclosed. Keep us posted on the vet and meds and such. Again, thanks for caring !!!!


----------



## Fawkesthepigeon (Apr 30, 2012)

I understand you, and i'm not saying i'm not afraid of that. 
So i made some changes and I put a grate in there. It covers the edges and probably i will get something more there! To be absolutely secure.
Basically I don't know anything about the birds, so if you have anything to say- just say! It's all for the bird.
Pic of the grate: http://images15.fotki.com/v588/photos/2/1599002/8878714/_1019354-vi.jpg


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello again. 

Well...I see what you have done. I guess what I am saying is, even with the damaged wing, if he is on the floor of the balcony, he could possibly rise enough to get to the top of the balcony wall/rail or the top of the grating/clothes line. And that would not be good, because he may try to fly off and fail, and fall.

In a situation of a wing-damaged Pigeon, the usual step is to keep the bird confined indoors or in a cage/carrier, and not allow any access to the outside world.

Now,moving on...it has been 3 days now since you found him....have you found a vet who can splint the wing ? And maybe give a prescription for medication ?

If not, do you have any intention of splinting the wing yourself, and finding medication ?

If the wing is not treated,your Pigeon friend will be permanently disabled, so will be unreleasable....because a non-flying feral won't last long out there.

Even if the wing is treated, it MAY heal and work again, or it may not...

So...how do you feel about possible having a permanent new friend ?


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you for caring for the little cutie! He is adorable and plump! Good luck with him!


----------



## Fawkesthepigeon (Apr 30, 2012)

I brought him inside today, now he has to be in a cage what is on top of a closet. He hates it.. But I let him out for a walk and he flew today! Not much, but that's good news, right?! Tomorrow we're going to see the vet, let's see what she has to say. 
Is it nessesary to plaster the wing when he is flying, even just a little bit? And how long does it usually take? 
But he is a feisty little thing!  Didn't wan't to go to his cage today after walk. 
What is the best bedding for a dove? He is a messy bird, and his legs get dirty too..


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, it IS good news that he lifted off, actually. Also VERY good news that you had him inside when he did this, eh ? 

For the inside of a cage/enclosure, I usually put a bath tolwel and then cover it with either peper towel or newspaper.

Also....if you can find a brick or apiece of concrete or stone, something pretty flat, put that in the cage also because they often like to stand on that, as opposed to the newspaper or paper towel.

It could be that the injury is beginning to bind itself...but this can be good, or bad. This is why it is best for the vet to give their opinion. A wing is usually splinted for around 2 weeks or so. After that, they need another week to try out the wing and buid strength again.

Also, I did not mention this before...but....IF the vet feels the wing isn't going to heal for full flight again, they sometimes suggest 'euthanizing' the Pigeon.

I just want you to be aware that this is a possible thing they will say. If that does happen, please do NOT let them kill your Pigeon friend. he/she can still lead a very good life.....

Keep us posed and thanks for bringing him in.


----------



## Fawkesthepigeon (Apr 30, 2012)

Fawkes is doing great! We spent the weekend in my country house and built him a bigger cage. He flew a pretty big distance in saturday, at least some meters! I believe he will start flying again someday! 
Friday we visited the vet. She didn't say anything much.. But atleast there is no bone fracture. She couldn't say what was matter with him.. But she said that Fawkes is a young bird(not an adult yet)! And looking great. She said that he may grow out of this and start flying again normally but may not.. She didn't gave us any medicine and didn't splint the wing, she said there is nothing she could do.. 
I can keep Fawkes for few weeks but if he won't start to fly then i got to find him a new home. But he still has few weeks, so let's hope he will start to fly!


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you for rescuing "Fawkes"- I just did a pigeon rescue yesterday with an abandoned Indian Fantail. He/she is a lucky bird. A good rest and good food will do wonders for a pigeon! Good Luck!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, good that you took him to the vet. That IS a pretty significant wing droop. If it isn't orthopedic damage, it could just be soft tissue damage which is hurting him a lot. So, over time as it heals and he rests it, it will hurt less.

I guess if the vet didn't prescribe any medications..which I think most would have done here in u.s.; then just keep feeding and caring for him...hopefully he will continue to practice flying and regain his ability....

Keep us posted.


----------



## Fawkesthepigeon (Apr 30, 2012)

I am worried that the wing hurts him, but i don't know what to do.. 
Here are some photos, made today:























| Oh no! He lost his leg, lol









Oh, and this week i heard for the first time that Fawkes made a real pigeon sound!


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

He is a very beautiful bird!!


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i had many cases like that.. 90% he was hit by a car.. nothing appears to be broken. 
usually swelling and bruising will go down in 3 weeks..you will be able to release him back in no time.. 
had so many cases like that.. it dont take long for recovery..
that wing is not broken. just bruised from being hit


----------



## Fawkesthepigeon (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you both! It is really comforting to hear that!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You take really good photos, BTW ! The scalloping pattern on his/her chest is really stunning !

So how goes the flying ? I can see from that last pic that he (for some reason I am seeing 'girl' more than 'guy', IMHO) is lifting off some...is it getting better ?

Yes, there may be some pain, but he/she looks pretty content in the photos, so....doesn't seem to be causing any pain which would be considered serious. The wing might always droop, even after Fawkes gets back to flying 100%. Sometimes, that just is the way they stay....

Keep us posted !!!


----------



## Fawkesthepigeon (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh, thank you! 
He(yes, Fawkes might be girl too, but i have no idea how to make sure which one it is ) is doing great, still flying every day a little bit. Gave him a eggshells one day- he loved it.
I'm going to buy him some parrot food tomorrow, but which one I should buy? We don't have pigeon food and some wild bird food contains (mostly) only sunflower seeds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Parrots diet is different than a pigeons. Do they have anything there for doves?


----------



## Fawkesthepigeon (Apr 30, 2012)

We don't have dove food either...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Determine what type of grains to include in a batch of pigeon feed. Common ingredients include oats, Australian peas, Maple peas, Canadian peas, garden peas, cowpeas, yellow corn, millet, barley, flaxseed, vetch and popcorn. You can add split peas and lentils, that you buy in the market to make soup with. Popcorn and brown rice. Some start with a wild mix and add to it. But not a wild mix that is made up of mostly sunflower seeds. Too many of those aren't good for him. Most wild mixes are made up of mostly millet and cracked corn and millo.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Fawkes, 

I'm from Bulgaria originally, and over there they also do not sell specialized pigeon food, but you can feed a mix of rice, oats, wheat, corn, lentils (but no beans), millet, etc. And he'll love a few raw peanuts as a treat. They also love dried peas and safflower seeds but I don't know if you can get those. Generally, carbohydrate should make up about 65% of diet, protein 13-18% and fat only about 5%. 
Nice save. She's beautiful young bird.


----------



## Fawkesthepigeon (Apr 30, 2012)

I made her(yep, im pretty sure it's a she! ) a food mix by myself. She likes it.
She has been with me few weeks now and i'm sure she is ready for releasment. The problem is we only have flocks in the downtown, but i don't wanna leave her there... Is there any other way i could releas her? 
But otherwise she is doing great. Flying around the room and took her first bath last friday! Lol she was so soaked! If i spend time with her, the time just flies by. To be honest i've been pretty attached to her... But i willl be happy to release her, because i know she wants to fly with her mates.  
I'm trying to find my digital camera to make videos of her. Probably the lasts weeks to be with her..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You need to make sure that she can fly really well before releasing, or she won't last long out there in the wild, where she will have to fly long distances and keep up with a flock.


----------



## Fawkesthepigeon (Apr 30, 2012)

how can i make sure that? She is flying around the room and flapping hers wings on a spot..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a picture of how the wing is hanging now?


----------



## Fawkesthepigeon (Apr 30, 2012)

Will do as soon as i can.. hopefully tomorrow. But is there any other way i could release her? Or can i get the pigeons somehow in the park?(like bringing the food there every day or something like that.)


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

he is a cool looking pigeon


----------



## Fawkesthepigeon (Apr 30, 2012)

Fawkes has lived few days in my grannys balcony for now..(In a crate) So she could adjust the weather and I'm putting the food all around the crate, so she has to find them. 
My brother took my camera with him on a trip, so here is a video of Fawkes... Sorry about the bad quality.. Made with phone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXM-vsm6kf4&feature=youtu.be
(some of the clips are in speed up motion, otherwise that video would of been veeryy long.

Today I found a place for her where to release her. It's a nice place, theres a old mill and trees. The car road is further away. We were there about 20 min and then went home. She got really crazy, wanted to get out.. Probably going to release him on thursday. So she can adjust with the place for 4 days.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I hope there is a flock there. Otherwise you would be releasing the bird all alone where he wouldn't know how to find food. A bird all alone doesn't stand much chance of survival. They need to be integrated into a flock. Also that wing still hangs quite a bit lower. Not sure if that injury will prevent him from being able to fly good distances. It could.


----------



## Fawkesthepigeon (Apr 30, 2012)

Well... Fawkes is still a guy! Gave him a mirror today and he did the mating dance to his new "partner"! 

About the releasing I have two options:
a) release him into a flock which is in downtown. Not safe but he would have a big flock.
b) release him into that nice spot. Won't release him in the flock but he would have pretty safe place. 
I have no idea what to do cause both of them aren't ideal! 
I'm not releaseing him this tuesday. I need your opinion and them starting again with the soft releasing next week.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons live in flocks. They don't live alone, and aren't safe alone.


----------



## Fawkesthepigeon (Apr 30, 2012)

Fawkes is released. He flew happily right in the centre of flock, started pecking as the others and then flew away with them. I had no intentions to release him so early, but he really wanted to get out and he flew against the crate wall. So at one moment i opened the door, wished him good luck.. and there he went. I hope i'll see him again and he will have a wonderful life.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wonderful news! Great job!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, well...it wasn't a textbook version of release...but given he wasn't a baby when you found him, and given that he appears to be able to fly just fine....you gave your friend a great gift. Thanks for helping him and being such a good caregiver !!!

be sure to check back with us when you find your next Pigeon in Need (and you _will_....)


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Wonderful - a story with the best kind of ending! Thank you!


----------

